# irene.acler's first 1000!



## _forumuser_

In just 3 months our irene has capped 1000 posts. All hail the new star of the IT/EN and IT/ES forums!!    ​


----------



## Rayines

¡Felicitaciones Irene!, tuve el gusto de compartir con vos algún hilo del foro IT/EN.


----------



## jazyk

Que nunca se sacien tu interés por el español y tu sed de saber. Felicitaciones.


----------



## ElaineG

Grazie, Irene. Siamo davvero felici di averti con noi. Sei sempre precisa, garbata, serena -- `e sempre un piacere di vederti!


----------



## lsp

Many, many thanks for all your help, Irene!


----------



## betulina

¡Qué rápida eres!  Muchísimas gracias, Irene, por toda la ayuda que me has prestado últimamente!! Que ha sido mucha!! Y la enhorabuena por tu castellano, que es increíble!! 

Espero seguir viéndote por aquí mucho tiempo más!  *Gracias!!*


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie a tutti, siete davvero carini, e per me è un piacere far parte di questo forum!! Sicuramente proseguirò ancora per molto se possibile, perchè grazie a tutti voi sto imparando davvero un sacco di cose!
Grazie ancora!!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Complimenti


----------



## TrentinaNE

Da una trentina trapiantata ad una nativa: 
(nei colori della bandiera italiana!)

Congratulazioni
Complimenti
Grazie

~Elisabetta
​


----------



## sabrinita85

*CLICK 
.
.
v*

 *CONGRATULAZIONI
! ! ! ! *​Piccolo regalino fatto da me!


----------



## Cecilio

*ENHORABUENA, IRENE!!

*¡Hay que ver cómo pasa el tiempo! Parece ayer cuando apareciste en estos foros y ahora ahí te tenemos, con más de mil acertados posts.

Estoy aprendiendo mucho gracias a ti. *MUCHAS GRACIAS*!
​


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias a ti Cecilio, de verdad!
Grazie anche a te Sabrina, molto bella la scritta glitterata che hai fatto!!


----------



## Saoul

Complimentissimi Irene. I tuoi post sono sempre interessantissimi, e accuratissimi. Ora ne vogliamo altri 1.000 e poi 1.000 e poi 1.000... etc. etc.


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie Saoul, sei molto gentile!! Allora provvederò con altri post...)


----------



## claudine2006

Tanti auguri! E grazie per il tuo prezioso contributo!


----------



## Frenko

Molte Grazie Irene e AUGURI!


----------



## Necsus

* CONGRATSIA ! *​


----------



## irene.acler

Grazie ancora a tutti, che carini che siete!


----------



## roxcyn

Grazie, amica


----------

